# SS.org "Your Other Hobbies" thread



## groph (Oct 11, 2011)

Surely some of us, such as myself, play guitar as a hobby, but for others it's a job. Just wondering, what else do you guys do with your time? Do you guys fish, draw, play games, collect stamps, golf, fix old cars, or just masturbate profusely?

Discuss your other hobbies in this thread, and post pictures. Not of you masturbating profusely.

Myself, I'm one of the few people my age who is into plastic aircraft modeling. It's a hobby that, as far as I know, gained popularity after WWII when plastic became widely available and there were a lot of people around interested in the subject. It had huge appeal to the "baby boomers" and it has almost completely fizzled thanks to (probably) cocaine, Xbox, etc. Despite this, there are still online hobby stores and a pretty big number of aftermarket manufacturers who make replacement parts for existing model kits. We've gone from scale representations of aircraft with some amount of detail, to scale representations of aircraft that are virtually the real thing shrunk down, they're so sickeningly well detailed and realistically finished. I mean these are replications down the the last exact rivet, including full interior detail. My grandfather on my mom's side did it for at least 50 years before he died, and my dad was into it as a kid, then went on hiatus for a while, got back into it when he met my mom, had another hiatus, and he's been back into it for probably 12 or 13 years steady now. I've been into it for about 11 years myself and I've been to shows in Atlantic Canada, Kansas City, MO, Atlanta GA, and Anaheim, CA. 

I think it's a fascinating hobby even though I don't talk about it to anyone since it's pretty up there in nerdiness, approaching Dungeons and Dragons as far as girls are concerned. I'm always the youngest person at regional shows in the adult categories. It's not uncommon for kits to have hundreds of pieces and take ~30-40 hours to build over the space of a few months. You can model sci-fi subjects, figures, cars, tanks and other military subjects, ships, pretty much anything. 

I'm into mostly WWII subjects, I'll build in any scale. 

Here are some of mine, these are taken from an annual show in Fredericton

...Alright, you can't copy/paste the image location into here so I'll have to put the link to the entire fucking gallery.

*If you're from somewhere in Europe, or if you have ties to Holocaust victims, there are images of swastikas in these galleries.*
- Usually I don't give a damn to be so PC but it's illegal to display a swastika in most parts of Europe as far as I know (at model shows they have to put a small white square of paper to cover it up on models). The presence of them on my models is for historical accuracy, not to blow the dick of Hitler and white supremacy.

aircraft

17/82, or the first one of the left, third column down is one of mine, that's a Focke-Wulf FW-190D9 in 1/72 scale so it's maybe 5" long

53/82, or seven rows down, and five to the left is also mine, it's a Spitfire Mk.V in 1/48 scale, about 8" long

aircraft

The first one you see is mine, that's a 1/72 scale B-29 Superfortress. That sucker probably has a 20" wingspan, it's the largest model I've completed. Same kind of plane that dropped the atomic bombs. Huge pain in the ass to build.

18/52 - or 3 rows down, one to the left is my Focke Wulf Ta-152, it's similar to the FW-190D9 only it's modified for high-altitude performance. 



Maybe I'll take a few pictures of my display cabinet at a later date and post them here if anyone cares/if this thread survives


EDIT: Just to show what I'm talking about here when I say "realism," this is a fucking model. This is maybe as long as your forearm. (This is NOT my work)












You can tell here that I'm not bullshitting you because the rivets (the dots following the panels on the body) are slightly overscale; they'd be really faint or invisible on the real thing standing this far back. Still, there's an entire crew cabin in there, a full cockpit, full engine detail, the paint is intentionally faded and beaten up, there's an extremely well done stain coming from the exhaust probably done with a combination of airbrushed paint and pastel chalk dust, jesus christ that is so well done I have a boner.


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 11, 2011)

Music is pretty much my hobby, but when I'm taking a break from that I:



Build computers (also part of my job but I build my own too)
Rebuild & modify guitars (also part of my main hobby)
Watch anime & the occassional TV
Play videogames (mainly Bioware stuff and Halo atm)


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Oct 11, 2011)

Well theres this







And reading. I read tons of books.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 11, 2011)

Just masturbate profusely.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 11, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Just masturbate profusely.



Hey you too?!?!


----------



## simulclass83 (Oct 11, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Just masturbate profusely.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 11, 2011)

My life these days though is generally just work - guitar - sleep - repeat.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Oct 11, 2011)

i have started collecting vinyl


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Oct 11, 2011)

Thrashmanzac said:


> i have started collecting vinyl




Way ahead of you. And I decorate with it too. I have more up there now. This is an old pic.


----------



## espman (Oct 11, 2011)

I modify pretty much everything that I get my hands on.
Reading.
Starting to build guitars (don't ask for pic stories, I have no idea where my camera is atm).
Paintball/modding and building custom PB guns.
Video games.
Working on cars (part of my job technically).
Spend WAY too much money at Tim Hortons (Yes I count that as a hobby )


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 11, 2011)

One obvious answer based on my posting elsewhere on these boards is video games. I'm especially fond of the Elder Scrolls and Fallout games, other huge open-world games like Red Dead Redemption, and the Hitman series.

My main non-gaming hobby is learning about languages and linguistics. That started when I was first required to take a language course back in my junior year of High School ('97-'98 ). I took German and enjoyed it so much that my senior year I took more German and added French as an elective. When I was in the military I studied Arabic at the Defense Language Institute (all arabic, 8 hours a day, 5 days a week for a year and a half) and became a translator/interpreter. 

After I separated from active duty, I took my military college money and used it to get a BA in Spanish (just finished last May, woot woot). While studying spanish, I also took a few Japanese and Chinese classes just for shits and giggles. I also took a couple of linguistics classes in college, though they were part of my Spanish degree and therefore conducted entirely in Spanish. As a result, I'm more comfortable discussing linguistics terminology in Spanish than in English .

In addition to the classes I've taken, I've bought a fair amount of home language coursebooks. My shelf has (or had, before I boxed it up to move back home) courses in:

Arabic
Spanish
French
Icelandic
Norwegian
Polish
Czech
Romanian
Scots Gaelic
English for Spanish speakers
Mandarin
Cantonese
Korean
Latin
Greek (Modern)
Russian
Hungarian

And a few books about linguistics for good measure.

I should confess that aside from the ones I've actually taken classes in, I have a passing familiarity at best and a near complete unfamiliarity at worst for most of those. That doesn't bother me, though, because I enjoy picking up a random language book and reading its grammar and pronunciation rules just for fun, whether or not I ever end up picking up any of the vocabulary.

I'm currently working on getting my certification to teach English as a foreign language, and am in the process of applying to teach English at public schools in South Korea. While there I'll of course have the opportunity to learn Korean, which is particularly exciting for me because it'll be my first opportunity to learn a language via complete immersion. I can't wait.


----------



## Blind Theory (Oct 11, 2011)

Some of these posts make me feel like a no life dick My ONLY hobby is guitar. I don't skate or BMX anymore. I just don't do anything besides guitar. And I don't count profusely masturbating as a hobby. It is essential to maintain sanity sometimes Want to fuck someone up? Rub one out and see if you stay angry


----------



## metal_sam14 (Oct 11, 2011)

Girlfriend.
Drinking.
Drinking with mates and girlfriend.


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 11, 2011)

We have 4 bookshelves of books here, I have read at least 2 of them (my wife reads too a lot). Collect hats. Occasional video games. I build random things. Not sure what right now though.


----------



## poopyalligator (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, I play golf a lot. I donate my time to special olympics and help teach the kids and young adults how to play, and we do tournaments. So that is pretty cool for sure

I like to collect a lot of things also. Lots of stuff that people here might think is lame. I collect a lot of action figures. I really like aliens, Jurassic park stuff, all of the marvel stuff. I also have a whole room in my house dedicated to nintendo stuff. I collect cds, and vinyl, and I also collect steiff stuffed animals (sounds gay, but oh well). I also collect guitars obvious


----------



## GATA4 (Oct 11, 2011)

Liking this thread a lot. Keep posting peeps because I'm always down to pick up a new hobby if it piques my interest.

I like to work out a lot, with running being my favorite form of exercise. I bought a pair of Vibram Five Fingers "Bikilas" about a year ago and they have totally just brought my drive to the next level. I have ran in a few small races here and there, and it's a distant goal of mine to complete a marathon sometime. I'm a long way away though because the farthest I've ever ran is about seven or eight miles . 

I'm also an avid fan of trying different types of beer/wine. I don't really like hard drinks like whisky or vodka so I just try to learn about different types of beer and wine, how they are made, what they taste/look/smell like, etc. It's a really fun hobby for me because I've found some good stuff in the process. I think the next step I'm going to take is to brew my own beer at some point. That would be a lot of fun .

I also like to play vidjagames...I used to play lots of racing games when I was younger, but now I like FPS and RPG games mostly. I still get down to 007 and Super Smash Bros on N64 when I can . 

I love watching American football. It's awesome and fun. I'm a fan of college ball more than pro, but I'll watch whatever's on. A lot of stuff is changing in the college-realm so it's even more exciting now. 

Lastly, I love playing billiards and chess. Those two games are amazing because the ability to improve and strategize is just limitless, and people can do some remarkable things in those games when they put their mind to it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 11, 2011)

The fuck is a vidja game gypsy?


----------



## Explorer (Oct 11, 2011)

Sleight of hand and mentalism started as a hobby, became profession, but then hand problems forced me to stop. Origami, again until my hands forced me to stop. Since I'm waiting on the one hand to heal, and then getting the other hand done, both these activities should start up again, as I'm planning on working my way through Bobo and then Roth, Hugard and then Erdnase on the other side of things, as well as the Lavand material as soon as the one hand is up to snuff again and while I'm waiting for the other hand to heal. I've always wanted to know how the Horowitz/Bey C&B routine ended (Garcia just slapped his own sequence on it in his book, and I never got to ask Bob Read if he had any info on it before he died). I've been told by some that it's close to the standard final load sequence, but I like the idea that it has the elegance of the Ross Bertram routine, so that will be something to work on. 

I also am fascinated by microfiction. It's amazingly easy to toss out a story of under 250 words, and using only 50 to 100 to develop and evoke a large space and idea is amazing to me. I took a class in microfiction after years of reading books like Sudden Fiction, and friends pressure me to publish. It's just a hobby, though, and I'd rather it remain a way to just blow off steam.

I wish I could say I also engage in other activities profusely just to be funny, but I'm lucky that I don't have to go that route....


----------



## ry_z (Oct 11, 2011)

Explorer said:


> I also am fascinated by microfiction. It's amazingly easy to toss out a story of under 250 words, and using only 50 to 100 to develop and evoke a large space and idea is amazing to me. I took a class in microfiction after years of reading books like Sudden Fiction, and friends pressure me to publish. It's just a hobby, though, and I'd rather it remain a way to just blow off steam.



Microfiction / flash fiction (or whatever you want to call it) is great fun. 

Outside of music, my main hobbies are gaming and photography.











These were a blast (hurr) to shoot.


----------



## thraxil (Oct 11, 2011)

Drawing/Painting. See my portfolio.

Running. Yoga. Biking occasionally.

Writing open source software (pays the bills, but I also do a lot on the side just for fun).

And generally attempting to cram as much knowledge on as many subjects as possible into my brain as it can hold before my head explodes.


----------



## MetalGravy (Oct 11, 2011)

Working out (mainly weights), anime, manga, video games, wasting time on the internet. Started baking, but am taking a little break from that.


----------



## broj15 (Oct 11, 2011)

i'm an avid vinyl collector as well. I mainly collect Indie, post rock, old school metal, some classic rock, punk and random cool records. 
my most valuable? blink-182's Enema of The State on white vinyl, Original pressing of Godspeed You! Black Emperor's F#A#&#8734; complete with all the extra stuff (original etching, blue prints to a broken machine, penny flattened by passing train, etc.), and the Record Store Day pressing of Ramones: Mania on blue and green vinyl. 
My most interesting record? Satan's Almighty Penis' Thy Foulness Cum 7" on black & "blood splatter" vinyl complete with autographed poster (very limited to 50 copies)


----------



## Church2224 (Oct 12, 2011)

Besides Playing andCollecting Guitars, Basses, Amps and Effects and working Working on Said instruments.....

Just sitting around listening to music. 
Working on old stuff like Cars, Trucks (Ford and Chevy FTW!) Tractors (restoring my 1975 John Deere 830 soon) Lawnmowers, ATVS, ect.
Landscaping and cutting grass, seriously.
Spending time with my Dog
Hiking
Camping
Fishing
Hunting
Paintball
Airsoft
Shooting Sports and Gun Collecting (target, clay, ect.)
Tons of console and PC Gaming 
Watching the Redskins, Packers, Hokies, Wahoos and Jaguars on TV
Lots of Forum posting 
I want to learn how to sing....going to try 
Collecting random stuff 

That's about it really lol


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 12, 2011)

Video games, anime/manga, Asian film/series. All of the above served in ungodly doses. 

I used to draw and did various art back in the day, and even did some of my own fictional characters then (my username came from one of them). I still have that fictional story in my head, it's just a matter of finding time to portray them into art like I used to. 

I also have a keen interest in arts/culture and history so I try to research that in my spare time. Love the fact that the internet makes everything accessible to these. 

And to add, the last few years, I've recently developed a borderline-obsessive interest in maps and logistics. I love reading street directories and have memorised all of Metro-Melbourne's postcodes and their corresponding suburbs. I don't need a GPS to get around Melbourne at all. Damn UPS. 

Though ultimately, a lot of my hobbies tend to be music related. Aside from the many bands I'm in, I compose a fair bit, listen and learn from all styles and genres of music, teach guitar to students, learning classical guitar, play various instruments (sans drums), help young bands and church music groups, and even making either classical or orchestral arrangements of various songs. Even my non-musical hobbies tend to influence me musically. 

And if I have the time, I sleep.


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm into motorcycles, airsoft, and paintball. I'm on a break from all of those until I build a computer. I wouldn't be on a break from biking if it wasn't for my last wreck, but after I build the computer, I think I'll get me a Honda Shadow Phantom. It's one of the most metal bikes I've ever seen. 
So, in other words, I currently don't have a hobby besides music and working.


----------



## Blind Theory (Oct 12, 2011)

Well, seeing some of the posts after mine got me thinking more in depth on my life and things I enjoy doing. I picked some from peoples posts that skipped my mind and a few of my own.

-Guns (everything involved: shooting, cleaning, staring at, etc)
-Running (Going into the USMC I am working out and have become fond of it)
-Dodge Vipers (Don't own one but my love and constant research is a hobby I think)
-Eating (great hobby!)

Yeah, so I am not as boring as I thought I am a guitar player who loves shooting, has an unhealthy obsession with one car and eats out of boredom quite often. Welcome to my life


----------



## Daiephir (Oct 12, 2011)

Blind Theory said:


> Well, seeing some of the posts after mine got me thinking more in depth on my life and things I enjoy doing. I picked some from peoples posts that skipped my mind and a few of my own.
> 
> -Guns (everything involved: shooting, cleaning, staring at, etc)
> -Running (Going into the USMC I am working out and have become fond of it)
> ...



I like you, we should probably meet so we can obsess over A car one day


----------



## JP Universe (Oct 12, 2011)

Collecting NBA memorabilia, Golf, Basketball, Tennis and Video games


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 12, 2011)

I suppose in addition to games and languages I could add watching Korean TV shows. I started watching to expose myself to more of the language and culture in preparation for moving there, and sortof became hooked. I've watched four complete series on Netflix over the last couple months, and have recently started a fifth.

For anyone who actually cares, I've watched _Tamra the Island_ (aka Tempted Again), _Playful Kiss_ (aka Mischievous Kiss), _Boys Over Flowers_, _City Hunter_, and am currently watching _Hero_. I really don't know what it is about them, but I just can't stop watching them. If anyone is curious, I'd say _City Hunter_ is the best of the bunch so far, and it's available on Netflix Streaming.


----------



## Blind Theory (Oct 12, 2011)

Daiephir said:


> I like you, we should probably meet so we can obsess over A car one day



You'll really love the new thread I just posted here in OT then. And yes, any fan of the Viper is probably someone I would get along with.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Oct 12, 2011)

Computers, working (I guess it's a hobby, cause I kind of like it  ), researching a lot about history, physics, and other cool scientific theories. 
Er...and sometimes anime.

My life is... work, band, learning stuff, band, trying to learn more stuff, band, work...and repeat..literally.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm an Aerospace Engineer in training, if that counts.


----------



## Leuchty (Oct 12, 2011)

Sevenstring.org, mostly.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Oct 12, 2011)

If nothing music-related counts?

Reading
Writing
Weight training
Playing rugby (autumn-winter)
Philosophy (so many hours wasted)
Learning about things in my own time, mainly involving biology and physics


----------



## GATA4 (Oct 12, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> The fuck is a vidja game gypsy?



Lulz. Give me your tears!


----------



## caskettheclown (Oct 12, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Just masturbate profusely.





Stealthtastic said:


> Hey you too?!?!





simulclass83 said:


>





Hey we have the same thing in common, we should get togeth-.....wait nvm .



To contribute to the thread, I read books. Music music music, hang out with friends and do fun shit like look for an abandoned satanic church at 3 in the morning in the dead of winter, look at funny pictures on the internet. You know the usual


----------



## Goatchrist (Oct 12, 2011)

The studies, my girl and one of my bands take almost all of my time.

When I still find a free slot I like to:

-Read(Everything from German literatur to English sci-fi)

-Slack(balancing on a slackline, it's kinda my time for myself, feels great!)

-Grow plants(in summer I grow plants, from chilli to tobacco, I tried alot)


I spend alot of time watching series on my computer, try to play guitar at the same time.
I also watch alot of movies.


----------



## Cabinet (Oct 12, 2011)

Generally my second biggest hobby after guitar and music is fucking shit up and being awesome.
No, it's probably building model airplanes. But I haven't done that in so long.


----------



## Dvaienat (Oct 12, 2011)

Outside of guitar, I play tennis to a high standard and I'm also learning golf. Strangely enough I find both deadly boring to watch on the television. Occasional cycling in national parks and going to the gym, too. Walking, also done in national parks. 

I could also add that I take a huge interest in religion, political theory, social/political current affairs and enjoy debating them, though I don't think they count as hobbies. Just interests.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 12, 2011)

Graphic Design, writing, music, video gaming, reading, many card games (DBZ (the old Score one), MTG, the Decipher Star Wars game), Warhammer & 40k, to a lesser extent (only in the sense that my involvement is less, not my interest); cars, food, interior design, fashion/design... more... stuff...


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Oct 12, 2011)

Building guitars. I'm working on #2 right now.

I play video games for work...not so much as a 'hobby' anymore.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Oct 12, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Just masturbate profusely.





pretty much this with a little basketball and video games every now and then


----------



## pero (Oct 12, 2011)

All kinds of car racing, I just love the smell of gasoline.
I used to drive hillclimb racing, but currently, due to lack of funds I`m just going to races as a visitor

Besides that, I recently bought a ping pong table, and that thing is just addicting fun


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 12, 2011)

I forgot to mention that I like playing video games. Battlefield 3 is part of why I'm building a PC (and I'm not buying another Xbox 360 after having another one break after the warranty expired.)


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 12, 2011)

Mysticlamp said:


> pretty much this with a little basketball and video games every now and then


 
You masturbate with a little basketball?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Oct 12, 2011)

i collect rocks and coins and play many many many games on my xbox, the simpsons i guess cause i have literally never missed an episode. i also like to do indulge in somethings that might get me banned if i posted them.


----------



## Murmel (Oct 12, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> You masturbate with a little basketball?



You don't?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 12, 2011)

Murmel said:


> You don't?


 
I gotta go regulation-sized, duders.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## rectifryer (Oct 12, 2011)

I build and tune mitsubishi cars. Also, I build guitars real shitty. Trying to get better. Still studying electrical engineering which helps my other hobbies of building guitar pedals and small amps. 

Basically I build stuff. Its a problem.

Other than that, I like to lift weights.


----------



## Ralyks (Oct 12, 2011)

- Hiking and Nature. I'd say my greatest love outside of music is just getting lost outside somewhere
- Working out. Which I have to do a lot because I have the metabolism of a jack rabbit
- Reading. Currently working through Nick Hornbys books.
- Gaming. Rarely have time for it anymore though...
- 'Murican Football. GO GIANTS!! (Although I am also giving my support to the Bills this season)


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 13, 2011)

I'd also like to add that I fart for sport, and enjoy lighting my farts on fire.


----------



## Kabstract (Oct 13, 2011)

Bodybuilding


----------



## Whitechapel7 (Oct 13, 2011)

target shooting
long range prairie dog shooting
hunting (fuck you PETA!!!)
grilling (vegans suck) 
bmx
skating
snowboarding
non-competitve motocross (pretty much i just ride aroung the track)
collecting guns


----------



## kung_fu (Oct 13, 2011)

- watching pro sports (hockey, football, baseball, and basketball)
- reading, particularly science fiction
- movies, i like all sorts but have a special place in my heart for old comedies (marx brothers, abbot & costello, etc)
- television
- collecting dvds
- collecting sports cards
- collecting cds/vinyl
- collecting comic books
- electronics (have my bachelors in Electrical Engineering)
- playing guitar, mainly writing my own stuff, practice improvising, and transcribing other peoples stuff
- working out (no gym membership, just free weights, exercise bike, and a lil willpower )
- oh, and that other one everyone is mentioning.....


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 13, 2011)

Drawing and video games. Although I don't draw very much any more...


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Oct 13, 2011)

- bodybuilding
- martial arts (don't really have the time for it anymore though)
- videogames
- going to the cinema and/or watching dvds with friends at my home- cinema
- traveling
- doing crazy shit like skydiving and swimming after sharks (usually while traveling)



Konfyouzd said:


> Drawing and video games. Although I don't draw very much any more...



Same here 
I was so good at drawing when I was a kid...


----------



## mikernaut (Oct 13, 2011)

Well I spend alot of time playing video games these days and trying to work on my Portfolio. (with mixed in guitar breaks) 

I do digital painting, concepts , character/creature and prop texturing mainly. If your interested you can check out my sites- Michael J. Leonard
newest work would be here though- Animation, Concept Art, CG, Computer Graphics, Video Games, VFX, Visual Development, Comics, Illustration, Toys, Entertainment, Galleries, Images, Wallpapers ? CGHUB.com Galleries

I'm kinda an entertainment junkie in a way. 
I have a decent sized dvd collection, artbook collection, lots of Cd's, some Resident Evil, Alien, Akira, WWII toys. A few Drew Struzan Indiana Jones posters, Old 70's Micronaut figures. (wonder where I got my online name from huh?) hah
Collected cool airsoft guns for abit. Also had some serious guitars in my collection.

I initially tried to break into drawing comics so I have my share of comicbooks from various artistic influences and have collected a few pages of original artwork. (Brian Stelfreeze, Jae Lee) I'd love some Michael Golden, Adam Hughes, Travis Charest but cant really afford those.

So yeah I guess my apt. is abit of a geek room. haha


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh yea... Target shooting is awesome too. I shot clay pigeons for the first time ever about 2 weeks ago. I'm HOOKED.


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 13, 2011)

My other hobbies:
-Fishing
-Traveling
-Dining
-Volunteering at my local lgbt center
-Going for drives when somebody lets me use their car
-Facebook
-Dating (i actually now do this often enough to count it as a hobby. fml)


And I masturbate profusely while simultaneously doing one or more of the above.


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 13, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Oh yea... Target shooting is awesome too. I shot clay pigeons for the first time ever about 2 weeks ago. I'm HOOKED.



Now you just need to shoot some real pigeons. Fuck peta.


----------



## ghostred7 (Oct 13, 2011)

My main side hobbies are:

Videography, film making, and visual FX
Martial Arts
Firearms
Server administration (UNIX/Linux)
80s Cartoons
My kids' sports functions
Costuming


----------



## JPMike (Oct 13, 2011)

-Tattoos
-Cars, bikes, etc
-Japanese stuff
-A few games

Can't remember anything else.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 13, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> Now you just need to shoot some real pigeons. Fuck peta.


 
My friend was actually talking about going bird hunting. It sounds fun, but I'd like to shoot at a bird I'd actually eat. 

And I should probably invest in a shotgun better suited to that sort of thing. We were poppin clays with defense shotguns. I'm sure it's difficult anyway, but you really can't hit them very far out with one of those things... Or at least I couldn't.

But I heard the key it to hit them early...?


----------



## Nimgoble (Oct 13, 2011)

-Masturbation, usually coupled with exploring the various fetishes.
-Reading
-Child rearing
-Debating
-Conceptualizing video games/random applications(and sometimes making them)
-Electrical Engineer(arduino-based stuff)
-Judging.


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 13, 2011)

Nimgoble said:


> -Masturbation, usually coupled with exploring the various fetishes.


 
I've been looking into this myself. Some online 18+ stores have been most helpful in this area......


----------



## Murmel (Oct 13, 2011)

Nimgoble said:


> -Child rearing


Does this mean what I think it does..?


----------



## XEN (Oct 13, 2011)

Besides all the music related stuff like singing, playing guitar, and designing guitars, I love to write, learn new languages, play video games (f2p MMOs), and build with LEGO.

Yep, I'm 41 and I love playing with LEGO. Me and my kid get into it together. It's a blast.


----------



## Nimgoble (Oct 13, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> I've been looking into this myself. Some online 18+ stores have been most helpful in this area......



Lol. Good times. 



Murmel said:


> Does this mean what I think it does..?



What is child rearing


----------



## mikernaut (Oct 13, 2011)

One of my Gaming buddies went from IT work to getting a Job at Lego. He says he's now got tons of kits at his place and when he has women over he's basically like "what??? I work at Lego , it's my job to know the kits" hahaha too funny.


----------



## Nonservium (Oct 13, 2011)

I like to take thing apart. Microwaves, lawnmowers, televisions, etc. You name it I've probably dismantled it. Or blown it up.

I read a lot, smoke a lot (mainly cigars and reefer), I used to do quite a bit of writing back in the day. I've been playing through bioware's last few RPG's as well. I also like to listen to several podcasts, namely Joe Rogan, Binnall of America and Mysterious Universe.

I don't have a great deal of time so I have to cram in what I can. My job keeps me busy and has completely rearranged what I do with my time. I used to like to do IT related stuff and work on computers but now having done it as a job for 10 years, I hate it. My friends try to push me to join or start a band but I don't think I ever want to get paid for it or want it to turn into a job. I couldn't handle it getting ruined for me in that way.


----------



## squid-boy (Oct 13, 2011)

I yell at pedestrians.


----------



## Kidneythief (Oct 14, 2011)

-Videogames
-Bonsai
-Judo
-Ju-Jitsu
-Animes

Yepp...just a normal dude here


----------



## groph (Oct 14, 2011)

Murmel said:


> Does this mean what I think it does..?


----------



## Murdstone (Oct 14, 2011)

I love collecting foreign films, especially Spanish and Russian. 

Also I study psychoactive compounds in my spare time. Literally though, I'm not trying to be coy about doing drugs. I have dozens of books on phenethylamines, isoquinolines, tryptamines, etc. 

And I love getting really advanced physics books and trying to motor through them, slowly (SLOWLY) teaching myself as I go. Namely quantum mechanics, quantum applications to chemistry, structure theory.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Oct 15, 2011)

I read a ton, both fiction and non-fiction, write fiction and bad poetry (I'm a creative writing major in University), watch a bunch of foreign and indie films, dabble in photography, play soccer, hockey and football, although not at the levels I used to. I'm also developing a real taste for wine, however, it's difficult to have wine-tasting as a hobby on a student budget, so I keep it to less than a bottle per week. I'm pretty heavily into tattoos as well, which is another very expensive interest, so I'm getting work done slowly but surely.


----------



## Shashing (Oct 17, 2011)

Collecting guitars is a pretty common one, I've got a soft spot for vintage electrics though. I haven't found a second one to do yet but I'm hooked on restoring vintage guitars now, did a '59 gibson LP special last winter. I love to fish, fly fish - I tie my own flies, build model cars here and there, keep my real car spotless inside and out (engine too, the girlfriend gives me weird looks every time ) pretty much with all my hobbies I tear my gear down completely and build it back up again, kinda weird maybe but it helps me understand how everything works together.


----------



## The Reverend (Oct 17, 2011)

-Urban exploration. A fancy word for criminally trespassing by way of climbing on weird shit, or otherwise devising means for getting the best views of the city.
-Reading. I'm all up on this ebook shit's balls. I love riding the bus and reading, or reading when I'm in between classes. It's generally fantasy, with a bit of horror thrown in. I can only deal with gruff dwarf tropes for so long.
-BMXing. I'm horrible, since I'm old now and don't have health insurance. It's fun as hell, though.
-Walking my dog. She's a pitbull. The vet says she's full-blooded, but if so, she's deformed. I need to get one of those dog DNA tests. Austin, Texas has a lot of parks, quite a few of which you can have your dogs in. The problem is getting there, as I don't have a vehicle.
-SSO. I'm not sure it qualifies as another hobby, but I literally spend hours on the site, absorbing knowledge and posting where it seems I can make a contribution.
-Fooding. I love to go to random restaurants. I actually don't like a lot of what I end up eating, but I've discovered some GREAT places and great food along the way.
-Complaining ceaselessly. Literally 80% of what actually comes out of my mouth IRL is a complaint. I don't know why, but it's the easiest way for me to communicate.
-Writing. I generally write poetry, little nonfiction, journal-esque blog posts, and flash fiction, generally with a transgressional bent. I like interesting stuff, no matter the medium is, and I feel like that's what I'm best at creating.
-Debate. I have a close circle of friends that I argue about religion, politics, and science with. We're fairly respectful, but we do get heated from time to time. 
-Looking at shit. If I come across something I find visually appealing, I will stop doing whatever I'm doing and try to soak up all the details, and distill the inspiration I get from it. When I was younger I had this whole rebellion against traditional standards of beauty, and started looking at cityscapes as being more appealing than natural beauty. I've gotten over it, but now I like combinations of both. I'll often spend 10-15 minutes looking at something from various angles.
-Rocks. I collect interesting rocks. Really, anything I find on the ground that looks interesting I'll take. I like thinking about the object's history, wondering what it's seen and where it's been. 

So pretty normal, with with some unusual things, .


----------



## apiss (Oct 17, 2011)

1. Swimming.
2. Denim.


----------



## Cadavuh (Oct 18, 2011)

Tattooing
Getting tattoos
Piercing
Bodybuilding
Pick-up
Smoking
Fucking 
Jäger
Saki bombs
Wearing sunglasses and hats indoors
Partying
Bar hopping
Swagger




































loljk I study math and physics.


----------



## DaveFSJ (Oct 18, 2011)

Fishing/Crabbing - I have a 16' center console boat I like to take out
Brewing beer - I experiment alot here. Mainly with Ales
4wdriving - I have a 1983 FSJ Cherokee
Aquariums/Aquaponics - the idea is to cycle fish waste to produce vegetables.
Astronomy - Space is an interesting place


----------



## ddtonfire (Oct 18, 2011)

Numismatics (coin collecting)
Paintball
Fitness (lifting/running/biking/swimming)
Reading


----------



## Cyntex (Oct 18, 2011)

-Mountainbiking, and biking in general, especially in the summer and in forests.
-Skating, I am getting to old for the tricks though.
-Gaming and/or drinking with friends.
-Reading, before I go to sleep.
-Beer, there is so much different beer and I want to taste as much different ones I can.
-Working out. Only in times though, getting started is always difficult, but it gets better after the initial set.


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Oct 18, 2011)

Not much, since i've been busy with life stuff for a while so all free time generally gets dumped into guitar. But when i can do other things...

-Computers - I build my own machines, mess with different linux distros, etc.... I tried coding but for some reason i took to it like oil takes to water.

-Gaming - Used to be my main interest before i got into music. Around half a year ago when i got serious about guitar the 360 went off, and i don't think it's been on since.  i don't really miss it. I still play minecraft frequently though, its too fun to quit.

-fishing

-running - never have time to do this anymore, and it shows


----------



## ElRay (Oct 18, 2011)

Explorer said:


> I'm planning on working my way through Bobo


I've had this book for years. Every now and then, when I'm looking at a chunk of potential free time (school, annual training, etc.) I'll pull it out and start working through it. I doubt I've ever made it more than 1/4 of the way through.

I also have the Hugard & Braueand book on cards that gets pulled-out from time-to-time too.

I prefer "prop-less", or at the very least, nothing you can't grab from the table, kitchen, etc. slight-of-hand, but some of the simple/small device effects really throw something unexpected into the mix.

Ray


----------



## ElRay (Oct 18, 2011)

urklvt said:


> Yep, I'm 41 and I love playing with LEGO. Me and my kid get into it together. It's a blast.


44 here and ditto. My folks actually saved all the LEGO I had as a kid and not that they're downsizing, they're actually going let my daughters take it all home the next time we visit.

Ray


----------



## Splinterhead (Oct 19, 2011)

I read...a lot. (GRRM ftw!)
Hanging with my son, baseball, soccer.
Renovating my house (second one).
Used to be into RPG's (bioware) No more time!
I love running, working out. (helps get rid of the negative energy!)
Learning new software. (i have to know a bunch of different software for work).


----------



## DaveCarter (Oct 19, 2011)

I used to be heavily in to martial arts but had to stop when I was studying. Im probably going to start up again next year once I have the time for it, this time Im looking for a mix of striking and grappling so will probably go for Krav Maga or MMA.


----------



## Skyblue (Oct 20, 2011)

Reading. I simply love it, putting some awesome music in the background and read. I usually read Sci-Fi and fantasy. Just finished American Gods by Neil Gaiman today again, wonderful book (and wonderful author). 

Aside for that, I've been doing something called Pen Spinning for a few years now. It's a very fun hobby, may seem very nerdy, but it also helps building finger independence and flexibility, which I'm sure musicians will approve of. Here are a few videos of myself: 

 

sorry for the mess-ups here, I can't edit them out for some reason, it wrecks my video quality...


Anyway if any of you guys are interested I'll be happy to explain more


----------



## isispelican (Oct 20, 2011)

card throwing : 
 ,


I have kind of given it up though as I experience great arm pains after a couple of throws which affect my guitar playing. Still, it remains one of my favorite hobbies. Other than that , lots of books, manga, anime and movies.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Oct 20, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> Reading. I simply love it, putting some awesome music in the background and read. I usually read Sci-Fi and fantasy. Just finished American Gods by Neil Gaiman today again, wonderful book (and wonderful author).
> 
> Aside for that, I've been doing something called Pen Spinning for a few years now. It's a very fun hobby, may seem very nerdy, but it also helps building finger independence and flexibility, which I'm sure musicians will approve of. Here are a few videos of myself:
> 
> ...



jesus christ you put me to shame dude


----------



## groph (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm going to start reading all the major early works in sociology when I'm done my fourth year (this April). I'll have a B.A. with honors in Sociology/Anthropology and I'm looking to get into a master's program. Honestly, I can't say I really know the early work well enough, if at all. I'm most familiar with Karl Marx because every second course you take in university these days is Marx this and Marx that but I feel like I just don't know my own discipline well enough.

I plan to never stop reading up on theory books, I want to know this stuff. The contemporary shit is so much more interesting but it builds on the old stuff which I should know. I've basically accepted the fact that this means I'm pretty much going to be in school for the rest of my life but it's a labor of love.


----------



## brynotherhino (Oct 21, 2011)

I really enjoy finding different beers, and what there effect they have on me. most of them have been the same....

Also I was just getting into cycling and running before i jacked up my hip again. It will be a while before i can get back to doing those unfortunately.


----------



## Murdstone (Oct 21, 2011)

groph said:


> I'm going to start reading all the major early works in sociology when I'm done my fourth year (this April). I'll have a B.A. with honors in Sociology/Anthropology and I'm looking to get into a master's program. Honestly, I can't say I really know the early work well enough, if at all. I'm most familiar with Karl Marx because every second course you take in university these days is Marx this and Marx that but I feel like I just don't know my own discipline well enough.
> 
> I plan to never stop reading up on theory books, I want to know this stuff. The contemporary shit is so much more interesting but it builds on the old stuff which I should know. I've basically accepted the fact that this means I'm pretty much going to be in school for the rest of my life but it's a labor of love.



Have you read God and the State by Bakunin? If not, definitely give it a look-see. I have a great old copy that one of my professors gave to me, I cherish it.


----------



## x360rampagex (Oct 24, 2011)

My hobbies including gaming and computing, I build my PC and here it is:
http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/166/20111018200145.jpg


----------



## neoclassical (Oct 25, 2011)

I like pipes and English/Balkan tabac -got this in the mail today. I had a $15.00 trade in credit so it only cost $25. The stem looks better in person and the front and back of it look like real bamboo.

Tobacco Pipes, Smoking Pipes, Estate Pipes & Pipe Tobacco at Smoking Pipes .com

I also got a tin of Margate, a full English (orientals and latakia). It will be a while before I try them since I've been on different antibiotics and a slew of antihistamines and steroids for sinus and throat trouble since the middle of August. I'm just clearing up and feeling better this week.

I only smoke once or twice a week some times more, but usually much less than even that.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 25, 2011)

- Masturbation
- Sevenstring.org
- Previous two activities combined
- Video games
- Writing music that never gets heard
- Killing strangers

But for real, I'm a freelance photographer, I like studying nature (both past and present) and also write occasionally. I need more motivation to do all these things.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Oct 25, 2011)

Mountain biking
Running
Hiking
Girlfriend
Camping
Cars
Football
Concerts
Clubs
Driving like an idiot
Movies
Cooking
Drinking

I don't really play video games or care about computers, but to add some nerd-factor in I enjoy doing some ghost hunting. The only reason I do it is because I've never experienced or seen anything, so I'll continue to do it until something happens to happen.


----------



## maliciousteve (Oct 26, 2011)

Well playing guitar is my life. I don't really do anything else. I may play video games now and again but really it's just something of a distraction.

I love cars but I don't work on them. I check out videos, read reviews, check out what makes them so special etc. Nothing I'd call a hobby though.

Seriously, with out my guitars, I don't know how I'd cope.


----------



## Cabinet (Oct 26, 2011)

maliciousteve said:


> Well playing guitar is my life. I don't really do anything else. I may play video games now and again but really it's just something of a distraction.
> 
> I love cars but I don't work on them. I check out videos, read reviews, check out what makes them so special etc. Nothing I'd call a hobby though.
> 
> Seriously, with out my guitars, I don't know how I'd cope.


I know right? Two months ago I was cleaning my razor and it slipped and made 3 deep cuts in my index finger on my picking hand. I couldn't play for 4 days and I was so bored. My dad told me repeatedly to stop whining and that I'd be fine.


----------



## Asrial (Oct 27, 2011)

When I'm not playing or doing anything connected to music, I'm a gamer. I've spent a couple of months in-game in WoW a couple of years ago, and i have far above 1500 hours in moba games. Currently going through dungeon defenders and waiting for Dota 2 and skyrim

My primary hobby is luxury foods though, like chocolates, candy, beer, coffee etc. In my spare time, I come up with diverse and random food ideas, like 'mountain dew risotto'... Yeah. My job is working as a chocolatier, where we are producing chocolate truffles and other chocolate goods. I aspire to become a master brewer as my main profession, as it fascinates me into oblivion. I seldomly study mixology by the way.


----------



## jymellis (Oct 27, 2011)

wife and 5 kids.


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 27, 2011)

Smoking pot and playing NCAA 12 until I get so angry I break stuff. Followed by fixing said stuff.


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 27, 2011)

Between full time work for the gov't, full time school, commuting, travelling for work, and having wife and 2 kids... I still try and squeeze in what I can, but...

Weightlifting/bodybuilding
Filipino Martial Arts/JKD/RAT/Muay Thai/Boxing
Competition marksmanship
Trying not to suck at guitar
Playing sports (American Football, hockey, baseball/softball)
Muscle cars (1970 Mercury Cyclone with 351 Cleveland)

Collecting books and reading: (I included some of my favorites)

medical: "Coming Plague" by Laurie Garrett, "Flu" by Kolata, anything by Oliver Sacks, "The Hot Zone" by Preston
physics: anything by Brian Greene, Susskind, Hawking, Witten
some sci-fi/fantasy: anything by Orson Scott Card, "Chronicles of Thomas Covenant" series by Donaldson
non-fiction: "Great Derangement" by Taibbi, "Looming Tower" by Wright, "Against All Enemies" and "Your Gov't Failed You" by Clarke, "Lies My Teacher Told Me" by Loewen, "God Delusion" by Dawkins
As a family we watch a lot of TV shows/movies/sports (NCAAF and NFL), play fantasy football, travel, play some video games (Madden and NCAAF mostly)


----------



## MFB (Oct 27, 2011)

Reading - started with Dark Tower series, then moved on to Moby Dick for the 3rd time and got bored with it and often had to reread parts since I had gaps between readings, and now am on a huge Vonnegut kick from Ryan wub

Comics - got back into these with the DC reboot as well as new Marvel arcs coming out like Ultimate Spiderman, new Hulk, X-Men Schism leading to Wolverine and the X-Men vs. Cyclops and Uncanny X-Men (yup, two seperate X-Men now)

Writing - since I'm going into animation/game design in a few months I've started putting all my ideas down onto paper and flushing them out really far, and being generally obsessive compulsive about finding holes in them and such.

Gaming - working on Arkham City, just picked up BF3 and Arkham Asylum, and have MW3/AC:R coming down the pipe soon too. No time for them really anymore though.


----------



## Ulvhedin (Oct 28, 2011)

Apart from the PLAYING part of guitarism, there's a few things.

I collect, and play retro videogames (mostly Nintendo). I'm also a Teamfortress2 whore from time to time.
Collecting cd's and vinyls. 600-700 cds, vinyls are in a starterphase with about 50? I try to keep it under control 

History and mythology, most of my reading goes in this category, along with a bunch of DVD-series in my shelf.

Recently played with the thoughts about guitarbuilding, or atleast bodybuilding (play on words there). 

And yeah, drawing, songwriting, playing with fire \ firebreathing, and drinking tea.


----------



## Guilha (Oct 28, 2011)

Creative writing and I have girlfriend and daughter, which take lots of time and effort so yeah , I think that's about it .

Of course playing video games could be added to the list


----------



## chimpinatux (Oct 28, 2011)

My main outside hobbies are:

PC building and gaming
Airsoft skirmishing/playing with toy guns
watching obscure horror films
and recently starting working out too


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Oct 28, 2011)

-Crew: picked it up two years ago as a freshman, I'm still bad but I've improved a lot and it's really fun. Oh, and my general fitness level doesn't suck anymore!
-Gaming: mostly fighting games and sandbox rpgs, currently playing Minecraft and (unpatiently) awaiting Skyrim and Ultimate MvC3. 
-Philosophy: I've always spent time reflecting on my actions and the world, so it was only a natural progression).
-Dumb YouTube videos: seriously, this counts as its own hobbies. Favorites include whack music and most things by EverythingIsTerrible.
-Bad Movies: stuff like The Killing of Satan. Several of my friends are film majors, so I have connections in this department. 
-Masturbation...but only when done with a basketball, of course.


----------



## iloki (Oct 28, 2011)

Used to race 1/10th scale Short Course trucks

this one (4WD) will probably do upwards of 60 or 70 mph if geared right and given enough room..











and this is my 2WD (a VERY heavily modded Traxxas Slash) Don't have a picture with the lid on atm





Also build my own PC's/custom PC's for friends/family
My previous build (dirty as hell...) custom watercooling loop and individually sleeved cables/tubing.





My current build:


----------



## -42- (Oct 31, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Just masturbate profusely.



Pretty much.


----------



## ampoverload (Oct 31, 2011)

Guitar, xbox (Forza 4 is awesome), wrestling (real wrestling), and i have started to mess around with Dubstep which is pretty fun so far.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Nov 1, 2011)

Video games, fixing/upgrading computers, disc golf, slaughtering my enemies.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 1, 2011)

guitar collecting used to be my big hobby...

...now cars take up a majority of my time & moneys. few pics of my addictions...


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Nov 1, 2011)

The green Tranny with old school Z06 rims looks sicker, but I have a feeling that Supra is faster.


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 1, 2011)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> guitar collecting used to be my big hobby...
> 
> ...now cars take up a majority of my time & moneys. few pics of my addictions...



Those Corvette rims make this car. Great job!


----------



## CapinCripes (Nov 1, 2011)

Watch hilariously bad B movies and play video games.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 2, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> Those Corvette rims make this car. Great job!


thx...funny cause i hate green & chrome but in person it looks awesome together.




Mindcrime1204 said:


> The green Tranny with old school Z06 rims looks sicker, but I have a feeling that Supra is faster.


thx. the ws6 is pretty fast & runs great. the supra is under construction now & will hopefully be 7-8 sec car when finished. few more pics...


----------



## Cynic (Nov 2, 2011)

Anime
Movies
Being a motherfucker


----------



## jackfiltraition (Nov 2, 2011)

hhhhmm this thread honestly has me looking at my life. 
Outside of music (guitar, band, recording etc.) I have no real hobbies  
I love watching TV series on dvd, like heeeeaps of it. stuff like the office, bored to death, dexter, arrested development, east bound and down, scrubs etc. but i don't really consider it a hobby, more just a way to relax. I honestly wish i had a hobby  
something to work on me thinks


----------

